# Trail Cam



## Graybeard (Nov 12, 2018)

The rut is in full swing. Notice the doe ahead and on the left. Mid afternoon, usually we only see them at night on the trail cams.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 12, 2018)

Yummy....


----------



## Ray D (Nov 12, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2018)

Nice buck


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 12, 2018)

Nice Buck! From the looks of all the little ones fighting at night here, I'd guess the Rut's in full swing here too. Acorns are dropping, oak trees are everywhere, they've been feeding middle of the night. Pigs are in every night I don't sit out there late at 7:30. If I stay late they don't show. Came in early 2 nights in the last week, both nights I had hogs in 7:30 on the dot!


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 23, 2018)

Nice deer! Yeah he's horny, I don't think you see him when the sun's up otherwise.


----------

